# Garlic Lovers...Look at This!



## jessicacarr (Sep 5, 2006)

You are a garlic lover as much or more than I am since you are here!
So let's share ideas and make this a go-to garlic thread!

I haven't found a dedicated garlic thread, and I don't know if this is even the correct forum for it, but...here's for trying, right?

I once heard someone on food network tell how to make garlic paste.  I dont remember how exactly...i think it was roast it then mush it?


----------



## Little Miss J (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a recipe for shephards pie and when you cook the potatoes for the mash you put in about 8 garlic cloves (unpeeled).  They go all soft and yummy.  Then you mash them into with the potatoes to put on top.


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 5, 2006)

*Wow*

anything with that much ga'lic HAS to be good!


----------



## Little Miss J (Sep 5, 2006)

Its nowhere near as strong because of the cooking...sort of ends up mellow and sweet.  Not the dish for someone that doesn't like garlic though.


----------



## Angie (Sep 5, 2006)

I have roasted garlic in olive oil for 2 hours at 200* and ended up with a garlic paste!  Makes a great spread for garlic bread!


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 5, 2006)

Angie said:
			
		

> I have roasted garlic in olive oil for 2 hours at 200* and ended up with a garlic paste!  Makes a great spread for garlic bread!


That's what I'm _talkin'_ about!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh! I can smell the garlic now. Making me wanna roast some garlic today. I use alot of garlic but could always use it more and in different ways. Love it in mashed potatoes. Garlic spread is something I have not made but will, YUM!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 5, 2006)

*A question to all fellow garlic heads!!*

I love the taste of raw garlic, on certain things cooked garlic just don't cut it, there are times raw garlic is an absolute must for some recipes.
However, of course, you must suffer the infamous consequence afterwards.
I am not sure if I am the only one feeling this way, it bothers *ME* even before worrying about other people around me, tasting it constantly for the rest of the day and night (and it is not anywhere as pleasant as it tasted when I was eating it), and being madly thirsty.
Has anyone found any effective neutralizer to solve this problem? Just curious, I am not surprised if no one has as yet... IMHO that person, if exist, deserves a nobel prize!!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 5, 2006)

I can think of two kinds of garlic paste.  One is the aforementioned roasted garlic, then mashed into a paste.  I love that stuff.  The second is more of a culinary technique they teach us in school.  Smash the clove, peel, then chop it as finely as possible.  Pour on a little bit of salt, and using the flat side of your knife, run/slide the mixture against your cutting board until it's macerated.  It will not become a "paste", but the salt grains will cut/bruise/macerate the garlic, and mix with the juices that come out.  I usually only use this technique with I'm making a vinaigrette that gets both garlic and salt.

Edited to change:  I originally had "olive paste" instead of "garlic paste".  How the heck did I manage that one?


----------



## TexanFrench (Sep 5, 2006)

The traditional way of neutralizing garlic is with fresh parsley... that's why it's a traditional serving garnish.  Personally, I don't think it's a foolproof method.

I love The Stinking Cookbook from The Stinking Rose  restaurant in San Francisco.  Lots of fun!


----------



## middie (Sep 5, 2006)

I have garlic Extra Virgin Olive Oil and I put some fresh chopped garlic and sun-dried tomatoes in with the oil and let it sit a few minutes. It's fantastic for dipping bread in !!


----------



## vagriller (Sep 5, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I love the taste of raw garlic, on certain things cooked garlic just don't cut it, there are times raw garlic is an absolute must for some recipes.
> * However, of course, you must suffer the infamous consequence afterwards.*



As long as your spouse/S.O. eats the same meal you are good to go! Just stay in the house for a day.


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 5, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I love the taste of raw garlic, on certain things cooked garlic just don't cut it, there are times raw garlic is an absolute must for some recipes.
> However, of course, you must suffer the infamous consequence afterwards.
> I am not sure if I am the only one feeling this way, it bothers *ME* even before worrying about other people around me, tasting it constantly for the rest of the day and night (and it is not anywhere as pleasant as it tasted when I was eating it), and being madly thirsty.
> Has anyone found any effective neutralizer to solve this problem? Just curious, I am not surprised if no one has as yet... IMHO that person, if exist, deserves a nobel prize!!


 
Oh Licia, raw garlic does not have that effect on me.  I just have a pleasant buzz on my tongue for a few hours and then it fades away.  I agree that cooked garlic is just not the same as raw, gotta have the raw stuff!!   And as someone else suggested, munching on raw flat leafed parsley would be the only thing I could suggest.


----------



## lulu (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmm.  The parsley idea works, but do check your teeth afterwards.  My husband got in the habit of taking a bunch of parsely in his lunch, and munching on it through the day.  I don't know why but this phase lasted about 6 months. every evening he would give me a fragrant kiss, with green stuff between his  teeth.  you have been warned!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 5, 2006)

Garlic, YUMMY!!

Keep those ideas coming!


----------



## Constance (Sep 5, 2006)

My husband and I love garlic, and use it in all kinds of things. 
When I roast garlic, I mush it up and mix with butter or olive oil. It keeps for about a week in the fridge, but seldom lasts that long, as I spread it on bread and add it to vegetables and sauces.
I buy fresh garlic sometimes, but I have trouble keeping it, so I keep a big jar of the commercially minced garlic in the fridge, and use it a lot. Perhaps my taster isn't as sensitive as some of yours, but I like it just fine. 
I even use the granulated garlic fairly often, particularly in things that aren't going to cooked that much (like canned soup), or where I don't want the little bits floating around, like white sauce.
One thing I enjoy about garlic is that it really perks up the flavor of foods without adding more salt. (lemon juice is another flavor-perker-upper.)

In regard to the bad breath...it really doesn't matter if those around you eat the garlic too. I know what you mean, Urmaniac, about the after-taste. I've had that problem sometimes when eating a prime rib at a restaurant. But I don't usually have the problem at home. I think your thirst comes from too much salt.


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 5, 2006)

For garlic breath, try chewing on a mint leaf, I haven't personally tried this, but it sounds effective.  Usually, I pop a BreathSaver in my mouth.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 5, 2006)

Another diehard garlic lover checking in here.  When garlic is called for in recipes, I nearly always double the amount.  Also cook it far far less than the recipe calls far to prevent burning.  I hate recipes that tell you to add minced garlic to hot oil. Good grief - when will these supposed "experts" learn.  I always add garlic later on in the recipe.  It always cooks through without burning.  Please wake up supposed experts!!! Lol!!!  People who are following these dumb recipes & burning garlic end up hating garlic for no reason other than your dumb recipe!

That said, I've enjoyed it raw, poached, steamed, stirfried, roasted, baked - you name it.  It's good & good for you!


----------



## Alix (Sep 5, 2006)

Another confirmed garlic lover checking in. 

We love to roast a head of garlic in the oven. Remove the outer paper, cut a teensy bit off the top of the head (just off the tips of all the cloves), drizzle with EVOO and sprinkle with coarse salt. Wrap in foil or place in garlic roaster and put in warm oven for about 1 hour. The cloves of garlic squirt out when you squeeze them and smear beautifully on crackers. Serve with warmed brie on stoned wheat thins. Mmmmmmm!!


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 5, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Another confirmed garlic lover checking in.
> 
> We love to roast a head of garlic in the oven. Remove the outer paper, cut a teensy bit off the top of the head (just off the tips of all the cloves), drizzle with EVOO and sprinkle with coarse salt. Wrap in foil or place in garlic roaster and put in warm oven for about 1 hour. The cloves of garlic squirt out when you squeeze them and smear beautifully on crackers. Serve with warmed brie on stoned wheat thins. Mmmmmmm!!


 
simple yet brilliant!


----------



## goodgiver (Sep 5, 2006)

Keep the info coming.. I LOVE garlic, but here where I live it is so expensive. And I sure do notlike the preminced or prechopped kind. Only fresh will do.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 5, 2006)

cliveb kindly PM'd this recipe to me over the weekend.  I brought it to the Labor Day party we attended, but we left before it made it out of the fridge, so I can't say how delicious it tasted.  It sure sounds wonderful.

*Roasted Garlic Cheesecake*: 

25 Ritz crackers, rolled to crumbs (should be 1 1/2 C)
5 T melted butter
16 oz cream cheese, room temperature
2 eggs
3-4 fat cloves garlic, roasted and cooled, squeezed out
Pinch salt, white pepper, sugar
1/4 t each thyme, chopped parsley, rosemary
Heavy cream, if needed to thin (optional)
Serves 8-12, as an appetizer
Preheat oven to 325deg
Mix first two ingredients and pat firmly into bottom and 1/3 up the sides of a 9" springform pan.
Using blender or food processor, beat next six ingredients until very smooth and satiny. Pour into crust.
Bake 20 minutes. Turn off oven and leave pie in for another hour to cool.
Cover with foil and chill before serving.

Notes: I've made this in a 1/2 sheet pan, for squares.
Neufchatel cheese can be used, to lower the fat and calorie content. Actually tastes better to me...I think it's better for savory dishes.
I've tried using a beater and by hand, but the consistency just isn't right unless the mixture is beaten into submission with a higher powered motor.
The sugar is helpful to enhance the inherent sweetness of the roasted garlic. You can vary the herbs to your preference, but you need something that will stand up to the garlic flavor


----------



## goodgiver (Sep 5, 2006)

What kind of garlic is the best to buy. I found this web site with I believe must be zillions of kinds. I had thought that buy garlic was a pretty up straight thing, but boy was I wrong.   What kind do the most of you recommend ?


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 5, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> cliveb kindly PM'd this recipe to me over the weekend.  I brought it to the Labor Day party we attended, but we left before it made it out of the fridge, so I can't say how delicious it tasted.  It sure sounds wonderful.
> 
> *Roasted Garlic Cheesecake*:
> 
> ...


oh my gosh!  you have GOT to be kidding me!!!!
garlic cheesecake.  i'd have never thunk it!
that recipe seems like garlic heaven!
i will definately be making this one some time SOON!
and will let ya know how freakin' awesome it is!!!


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 5, 2006)

*kinds of garlic*

i dont know about the kinds of garlic.  i have only noticed one kind in the grocery store...that one works for me. but i might look into the other kinds to see what's up with it.  sounds interesting!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 5, 2006)

jessicacarr, I know, I know!  I'm thinking the barbarians at the party never even touched this little gem (lovely people, but mostly a chips and dips crowd) and I am determined to go rescue it this week.


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 5, 2006)

i've got a neufchatel cheese setting right now and as soon as it is done, i'm making this!  Thanks cliveb and mudbug.


----------



## goodgiver (Sep 5, 2006)

*Garlic*

Try this web site you all might be surprised www.thegarlicstore.com


			
				jessicacarr said:
			
		

> i dont know about the kinds of garlic. i have only noticed one kind in the grocery store...that one works for me. but i might look into the other kinds to see what's up with it. sounds interesting!


----------



## bjcotton (Sep 5, 2006)

How about Chicken with 40 Cloves of Garlic?


* Exported from MasterCook *
                      Chicken w/40 Cloves of Garlic.
Recipe By     :Bill
Serving Size  : 4     Preparation Time :0:25
Categories    : Poultry
  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  1            4 pound  chicken, cut up -- rinsed and dried
  3        tablespoons  oil
  1           teaspoon  salt
     1/2      teaspoon  ground black pepper
  2             medium  fresh parsley sprigs
  1             medium  fresh rosemary sprigs
  1             medium  fresh thyme sprig
  1              large  bay leaf
  1                cup  onions -- sl
  40            cloves  garlic -- unpeeled
  1                cup  celery -- chopped
  1                cup  chicken broth
                        french bread -- for accompaniment
Preheat the oven to 350F.

Rub the cavity and outside of the chicken with 1 Tbs of the oil, and season with the salt and pepper.

In a large Dutch oven or small roasting pan, heat the remaining 2 Tbs of oil.  Add the chicken and cook, turning carefully to avoid tearing the skin, until golden brown on all sides, about 8 minutes.  Remove from the heat and transfer the chicken to a large plate.  Add about 20 garlic cloves, onion, celery, rosemary, thyme, bay leaf and parsley to the pan and cook, stirring, for 2 to 3 minutes.  Return the chicken to the pan, tuck the remaining 20 garlic cloves in among the chicken and pour the broth over the top.  Cover tightly with aluminum foil and then top with the lid to create an airtight seal.  Bake for 1 to 1 1/2 hours without removing the cover (check doneness by cutting a piece after 1 hour and 10 minutes).

Remove the Dutch oven from the oven and transfer the chicken to a platter and let rest for 10 minutes.  Place the pan juices, whole garlic cloves and herbs in a serving bowl and pass with the chicken platter and French bread.  The garlic cloves will be mild, sweet and soft enough to spread over the bread.


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 5, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> jessicacarr, I know, I know! I'm thinking the barbarians at the party never even touched this little gem (lovely people, but mostly a chips and dips crowd) and I am determined to go rescue it this week.


 
i will ge glad to help...mail me a piece


----------



## vagriller (Sep 6, 2006)

When a resipe calls for onions I generally substitute garlic instead (my wife is allergic to onion). I use 3 cloves in place of a medium onion.


----------



## lindatooo (Sep 6, 2006)

There now you've all gone and done it again!  I've drooled all over my keyboard!

Garlic is very easy to grow!  There are two different kinds "Soft neck" and "hard neck" and a whole bunch of different varieties.  So for those you who find it expensive in the store you might try growing your own!


----------



## mish (Sep 6, 2006)

Urmaniac, I've read that eating a piece of parsley is a breath-killer, but haven't tried it myself.

BJ, the chicken w 40 cloves o' garlic, I've seen over and over on the net. There is another made with vermouth (if I recall, from James Beard) and chicken, 40 cloves and artichokes.

Jessica, if you've never tried it, look for elephant garlic in the market.

If you're in Gilroy, CA, there's a garlic festival once a year (it may have ended in July), where every food imaginable is made with - what else - garlic. Even garlic ice cream.

Here's a peek (and check out the garlic web cam):

http://www.gilroygarlicfestival.com/








[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mr. Garlic 1979
Bob Kraemer[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mr. Garlic 2002
Gerry Foisy (With Garlic Queen and her court)[/FONT]​


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 7, 2006)

Mish, 
Now I've gotta go and buy an elephant! Wonder what my husband would think if I braught an alien home too!!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 7, 2006)

parsley or parsley seeds are a breath cleanser. they help neutralize the smell from onions and garlic, caused by the sulphur in them.
those tiny pills that kill bad breath, i forgot the name of them, are primarily parsley seed oil.

garlic is a mainstay in my house as well.

the first thing i thought of was a balboa sandwich. it's a philly cheese steak, but on buttery italian bread with a ton o' garlic.

also, i know very few people who don't like a garlicy cioppino/fruitti di mare/zuppa di pesce.
make a simple tomato sauce (thick or thin) with lotsa garlic, then toss in an assortment of fish and shellfish. clams, shrimp, squid, conch, mussels, crab, lobster, cod, tilapia, swordfish, basa, etc..  

and you haven't lived as a garlic lover until you've had pizza topped with an entire head of chopped garlic (before baking, that is. the garlic toasts as it sinks into the cheese... )


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 7, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> _and you haven't lived as a garlic lover until you've had pizza topped with an entire head of chopped garlic (before baking, that is. the garlic toasts as it sinks into the cheese..._ )


 
*I must live!!*


----------



## AlexR (Sep 7, 2006)

I primarily eat garlic to keep away the vampires. I find this method absolutely failproof.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## NZDoug (Sep 7, 2006)

*Garlicness*

I throw 3 or 4 whole garlics on our lpg (liquid propane gas) bbq until they soften.
Then they peel easy, and are good for adding in recipes, or trimmed down for garlic chips, or I can just eat them like oranges.BURP!!!
Ive always got a few on the fly, that is , in some stage of cookedness(?)!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the suggestion to solve my problem... actually I heard about parsley and tried it... unfortunately didn't work for me...   I used our regular flat leaved parsley though, is it supposed to be the other kind, the dark curly leaved parsley that should do the job?  Or, I know the raw garlic affects differently on different people, some lucky people, like Beth, hardly suffer from it.  Maybe I am the opposite, who get the extra heavy effect..  

Anyhoo, Cliveb/Mudbug, that savoury cheesecake recipe sounds so brilliant, so original, too!!  I will save this recipe, will be a must try!!  And bucky, so is your garlic pizza!!


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 8, 2006)

*Roasted Garlic Potatoes:*

I just found this one...i will definately be making this in the next few days:

1 3/4 lbs baking potatoes, peeled and cut into 1 in cubes
3 T lemon juice
1 t olive oil
1/2 t salt
4 garlic cloves, minced
cooking spray

Preheat 425

Combine:  1st 5 ingreds in a med bowl; toss well to coat.  Let stand 10 min.  Spoon potato mixt. into an 11 x 7 in baking dish coated w/ cooking spray.  Bake at 425 for 35 min. or until potatoes are tender and lightly browned, stirring occasionally. 

This came from the Cooking Light Annual Recipes 1997 cookbook


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 8, 2006)

*And how about this one?*

Herbed butter: 
4 cloves garlic
1 lb butter
1 c fresh parsley
1/4 c fresh thyme
1/4 c fresh oregano
1/8 c fresh winter savory (for those of you like me...i didnt know what this was, so i looked it up- it is a seasoning... is all.)
1/4 c fresh rosemary
1/4 c fresh chives

Puree all indreds in food processor. Pack in a crock and keep refrigerated. Makes one pound.

I say smear some of this on a cheddar biscuit, and live happily ever after!


----------



## lulu (Sep 8, 2006)

winter savoury is a herb.  I have never noticed it in shops though.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 8, 2006)

I've never seen winter savory for sale - dried or fresh - in stores, but it's extremely easy to grow & makes a nice addition to an herb garden.

In Zone 7, NY, it was perennial with some winter protection.


----------



## sweet annie (Sep 10, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> I have garlic Extra Virgin Olive Oil and I put some fresh chopped garlic and sun-dried tomatoes in with the oil and let it sit a few minutes. It's fantastic for dipping bread in !!


I've recently ordered some different types of garlic to plant.  Who knew there were so many?  This AM, I was reviewing some of the info from the site.  They had a warning about garlic in oil that isn't made/used fresh.  Apparently it's a botulism haven.  They had some good suggestions about how to acidify the garlic to make it safer (tho still need to refrigerate, and only for a certain length of time.)  They also mention freezing the garlic in oil.  The site is thegarlicstore.com.  I found their information quite helpful.  They also sell a couple books on garlic - cultivating and recipes.  I can't wait for the garlic to arrive, and then the harvest next year!

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 10, 2006)

Annie, I saw that post on botulism/oil/garlic too.  I am so glad I found it, because I had been warming up to the idea of making my own garlic oil by just dropping some garlic in it.  Had i done it before i knew the risk of botulism if done incorrectly, then....oh dear, i would hate to think!!!!


----------



## sweet annie (Sep 10, 2006)

That was my plan, too.  I thouht they'd make nice gifts.  Oh, my!


----------



## jessicacarr (Nov 2, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Another diehard garlic lover checking in here. When garlic is called for in recipes, I nearly always double the amount. Also cook it far far less than the recipe calls far to prevent burning. I hate recipes that tell you to add minced garlic to hot oil. Good grief - when will these supposed "experts" learn. I always add garlic later on in the recipe. It always cooks through without burning. Please wake up supposed experts!!! Lol!!! People who are following these dumb recipes & burning garlic end up hating garlic for no reason other than your dumb recipe!
> 
> That said, I've enjoyed it raw, poached, steamed, stirfried, roasted, baked - you name it. It's good & good for you!


 
lol


----------



## jessicacarr (Nov 2, 2008)

NZDoug said:


> I throw 3 or 4 whole garlics on our lpg (liquid propane gas) bbq until they soften.
> Then they peel easy, and are good for adding in recipes, or trimmed down for garlic chips, or I can just eat them like oranges.BURP!!!
> Ive always got a few on the fly, that is , in some stage of cookedness(?)!


 
lol on the BURP expression. 

btw...i like your pic.  u r quite a handsome monkey....lol !


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow. I can't believe someone on this sight hasn't said it yet.  True, original variety Brushcetta is wonderful.  Fire up the grill.  Take an itallian style artisan bread and slice in half.  Brush liberally with a good, fruity EVOO.  Toast above the fire until medium brown.  Remove and rub fresh garlic all over the toasted side.  No other frills are necessary.  Thsi stuff is good.  And to make it sublime, sprinkle with truffle salt.

Take fresh garlic and mince.  Bake in a slow oven until dried.  Or, use granulated garlic.  Mix 1 tbs. into enough raw bread dough for one loaf.  Let rise normally and bake.  This makes an outstanding garlic bread that can then be toased and buttered, dipped in olive oil, or topped with any number of sauces or gravies, cheeses, meats, veggies, etc.  It makes a great sandwich bread (not for PBJ's or French Toast).

Add a bit of garlic to your next tomato based drink.

Rub raw garlic into armpits to attract Urmaniac.  Kind of like rubbing sardines behind the ears to attract buckyTom. .

Just kidding.  I couldn't resist.  I'll be good now.

It is purported to drive away ghosts when eaten and blown directly at a malevelent spook, at least according to a chinese story I read as a youngster.

Add to cheese fondue.

There is a saying in China, that garlic is not to be tasted in the cooked food, but rather, it is used to enhance the natural flavors of food.  I should be subtle in Asian cooking.

But me, I like it bold in most things that I make.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Novicebaker35 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Another garlic lover here!!!!  I LOOVE it, put it in EVERYTHING! I've most recently fallen in love with roasting an entire head of garlic  in foil with EVOO and then squeezing it out to create a butter that is DELISH on bread with carmelized tomato slices and feta cheese. *drools a little bit*  I think I ate that for dinner every night last week. *


----------



## NZDoug (Nov 3, 2008)

jessicacarr said:


> lol on the BURP expression.
> 
> btw...i like your pic.  u r quite a handsome monkey....lol !


Gosh, Jessica, Im blushing , but , then again, all the chimps tell me that....
BewareMy breath can strip paint after a good banana garlic samich.


----------

